# Jointer Guard..How Does it Work?



## jchomme (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi, just seeing if anyone could give me a little insight on this style of Jointer Guard and how it works. I understand how the "porkchop" type works, and this seems different than a euro sylye. I just refurbed a similar H&A Jointer and wanted to fashion a replacement guard. Bottom one is my project.


----------



## Greedo (Apr 18, 2010)

the one in the above pic seems to pivot outwards, the pivot point is placed next to the outfeed table, by pushing against it with a piece of wood, the guard moves to the left away from the fence.
looks like a mirrored version of the porkchop type, wich i believe rotates toward the front.

this may actually be safer, but you don't want it knocking your fence out of square when it closes back, some kind of stop would be neccesary to prevent it from hitting the fence!


----------



## WhyDi (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi,

It looks like aluminium but really curious version of swing-away guard. Is it spring loaded ? Does it rotate over the tables or on the outfeed table ?

Best Regards


----------



## jchomme (Feb 2, 2010)

The thing is I just found the pic and the Jointer is the same as mine. Mine was missing guard, so I dont know if it is spring loaded.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

It would definitely have a spring in it somewhere. This is a variant on
the porkchop guard style, but swings completely clear for rabbeting.

Older Oliver and other heavty industrial jointers often have that style of
guard. I've assumed it's use was more a matter of design elegance
than clear superiority to the porkchop style guard.

Other Heston and Anderson jointers I've looked at pictures of lack the
extra support ledge to the left of the cutterhead. Lacking that structure,
mounting the porkchop guard into a hole drilled in it disappears as a 
design option and then mounting the guard aft may be the only logical
choice.

There is another style of aft-mounted guard which was available for
some jointers. It pivots out of the way to the left for edge jointing
and also up for face jointing.










I'm currently building a replacement guard in this style for a vintage 
Walker Turner jointer. Maybe I'll post pictures when it's done.

The odd adjustment knobs/handles on top of the guard are a mystery to me,
since in pictures I have of the underside, the holes don't go through. Maybe
they are some sort of hold-in system for use with the fence set to any
angle.


----------



## jchomme (Feb 2, 2010)

thanks for all the input everyone!


----------



## AC9G (Jan 13, 2011)

Hello, dont know if your still working on this. but I have that Jointer (the top pic is what I took). I'll take some pictures for you. Yes it is spring loaded. There is a hole on the outfeed table that a eyelet slips into and there is a tiny hole near it on the underside+backside where the spring attaches.

Im currently replacing the cutter head bearings. I'll keep you posted, and I got the measure drawings to a shelix head see if it fits.

Heres the project page of the jointer: http://www.ac9g.net/projects/jointer


----------

